

Why Startup Founders Happily Give Up 90% Of Their Companies - RougeFemme
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-founders-give-up-90-of-the-company-2014-5#ixzz31Kwaz8Fd

======
paulhauggis
"Their investors know that founders are integral to the company, and they want
the founders to succeed."

You are always replaceable..even if you think you aren't. I know so many
founders that gave up majority control and were kicked out of their own
company and replaced by a VC-picked person.

A friend of mine hired the guy that ended up booting him out of the company 6
months later. The guy he hired removed all of his powers and then claimed that
he couldn't manage the project any longer (after all of his powers were taken
away of course).

To get his severance, he had to sign a piece of paper filled with complete
lies about his performance.

People in business aren't nice and you need to do everything in your power to
protect yourself.

